# Sudden Shutdown of System without notice



## small_yet_big (Apr 11, 2014)

*Hello,*

First of all i am sorry if i have posted it in the wrong section. Admin can move it to the correct one.

*My system is shutting down by itself without any reasons. I checked in Event Viewer and it is showing Critical in Kernal Power. *

*Source: Kernel power
Event ID: 41
Level : Critical
Task Category: (63)
Keywords:  (2)*


*
 What is the problem and how to fix it.

Thanks in Advance.
small_yet_big.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2014)

Windows Kernel event ID 41 error "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first" in Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows Server 2012 R2, Windows Server 2012, Windows 7, or Windows Server 2008 R2


> The kernel power event ID 41 error occurs when the computer is shut down, or it restarts unexpectedly. When a computer that is running Windows starts, a check is performed to determine whether the computer was shut down cleanly. If the computer was not shut down cleanly, a Kernel Power Event 41 message is generated.
> 
> An event 41 is used to report that something unexpected happened that prevented Windows from shutting down correctly. There may be insufficient information to explicitly define what happened. To determine what may have happened and to identify a potential resolution, it is important to know what the computer was doing at the time just before the event occurred.
> 
> If event 41 is logged because power to the computer was interrupted, consider obtaining an uninterruptible power supply (UPS) such as a battery backup power supply. An underpowered or failing power supply may cause this behavior. For example, if you added RAM or additional devices or hard disks when this problem began, the power supply may cause the problem.


----------



## baiju (Apr 11, 2014)

Check the CPU temperature also. My office computer had the same problem as yours. After applying fresh cooling paste it has never shutdown unexpectedly since the last two years.


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 12, 2014)

I have downloaded Speedfan to monitor the temperature of my processor. Normally it's been around *65°C*
But whenever i am starting Microsoft Security Essentials to scan my computer, its temperature is rapidly increasing and going up to 88°C + after which i have to cancel my scan.

Also do you think applying new cooling paste would solve my problem??
My processor is AMD FX-4100 and i have been using it for around 2 years without any problems.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2014)

^^those temps are too high.either the processor fan is not working or you need to apply new thermal paste(preferably branded one).


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^those temps are too high.either the processor fan is not working or you need to apply new thermal paste(preferably branded one).



I opened the cabinet yesterday and the processor fan was working fine.
Also could you suggest a good thermal paste?

I have also looked for cabinet fans from flipkart *www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-120-si3-blue-led-2-1/p/itmd7q4fqeacgmaz?pid=COLD7Q4DCWCB87EG&otracker=from-search&srno=t_26&query=fans&ref=dd4bc8f9-1fe0-47aa-a59d-8de36983a31b to keep my cabinet cool. But i doubt whether the fans can be connected to my cabinet *CM ELITE 311*. could somebody let me know about it and also whether my motherboard * ASUS M5A78LM LX V2* will support it.

Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

small_yet_big said:


> I opened the cabinet yesterday and the processor fan was working fine.
> Also could you suggest a good thermal paste?



it must a thermal paste drying problem. get arctic silver 5 or deepcool z5.


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it must a thermal paste drying problem. get arctic silver 5 or deepcool z5.



Artic Silver is not available in Flipkart. Could i get it in MD Computers or Vedant Computers.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

small_yet_big said:


> Artic Silver is not available in Flipkart. Could i get it in MD Computers or Vedant Computers.



ask in local shops. you will get better price.MD computers and vedant are good at pricing.
Buy Online Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram in india
Buy Online Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram Thermal Paste in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2014)

CM Elite 311 comes with a pre-installed 120mm fan in front & with a good thermal paste it should be enough to keep reasonable temps.


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> CM Elite 311 comes with a pre-installed 120mm fan in front & with a good thermal paste it should be enough to keep reasonable temps.



My CM elite 311 doesn't have front fans andsince my processor is getting heated up should i connect cabinet fans or go for a CPU cooler.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

small_yet_big said:


> My CM elite 311 doesn't have front fans andsince my processor is getting heated up should i connect cabinet fans or go for a CPU cooler.



cabinet fans wont really help to reduce the cpu temp drastically  as you can see your cpu is already at higher temperature.however a front fan will  help your hdd to remain cool. if you can get, coolers like hyper 212 evo, you can overclock your cpu(with a good motherboard) also. these coolers comes with a bottle of thermal paste also. else applying a thermal paste should solve your problem. artic silver5/deepcool z5 can be used for 2-3 tries also.


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 12, 2014)

I have decided with the artic silver and a pair of cabinet fans. hope the problems will be solved.
Thanks to everyone for their support and useful suggestions


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Be extra careful while applying AS5 and you just can't if the cpu fan is running at optimum speed or not just by looking at it. Disable and auto fan control feature in bios and set all the fans to spin at 100% speed. Save and reboot - and now see at what speed cpu and cabinet fans are running. Also make sure the cpu vcore is not too high.


----------

